# Allergy Symptoms



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I tried do a couple of searches for this, but just wondered if someone could give a comprehensive list... What symptoms would appear if a hedgehog was having an allergic reaction to something, whether it's food, bedding, or something else? So far from searching I've got sneezing, rashes, and hair loss. Could a hedgehog have more severe reactions, like anaphylactic shock? What would you do to help the hedgehog in that case, besides emergency vet?
Also, as a side note, can hedgehogs be allergic to dust or other animals?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

... *bump* Does anyone know?


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Lilysmom, you asked a good question, but I do not believe I have heard of any hedgehog going into anaphylactic shock or being allergic to other things.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Alright, thanks, D.


----------

